
CrunchBang - a nimble Openbox Linux Distro - wamatt
http://crunchbang.org/
======
JonSkeptic
I love Chrunchbang. It lacks all the bloated crap that comes with Ubuntu by
default, but it comes with everything I need in an OS. It is my go to OS for a
quick and easy setup that almost anyone can use.

In short: Chrunchbang, fuck yea.

